# Frontier Tranzport in Windows 10



## PerryD (Feb 13, 2019)

I recently updated to Windows 10. I soon found out that my ancient Frontier Tranzport wireless remote drivers were not supported in Win10. I have never had to use "Windows compatibility mode" but applying that to the Frontier .exe file (Win 7 mode) worked great. The Tranzport still works great!
-Perry-


----------

